# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Limoncello recipe

## MIke R

I got a recipe for Lemoncello...so I am going to try it..very similar to how you make vanny rhum...but it only takes a week

anyone interested?

----------


## JEK

Excuse me sir, PTs are one door over.

----------


## MIke R

what are you talking about?????

----------


## Grey

Yes!  Am curious about the limoncello -- let us know how it turns out.

----------


## MIke R

I will ..I have to get the ingredients and set it up so it will be a few weeks probably

----------


## andynap

I have a Limoncello recipe too- starts with vodka

----------


## MIke R

how does it compare???

----------


## MotherOcean

Mike did you by any chance get your recipe from the Food Network website? 

The reviews were interesting. Here's the link for their recipe then tab to read reviews. Let us know how it turns out.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/g...ipe/index.html

----------


## MIke R

yep...from Giada's page..purely by accident...we are doing a pumpkin cheesecake today and were double checking cheese to egg proportions on Giada page when that recipe somehow came up

----------


## phil62

Mike-they call that  KISMET,in Yiddish you say it is  BERSHERT, meant to be.

Happy Limoncello culturing.....

Amy

----------


## andynap

> how does it compare???




Basically it's the same as the one to which you refer. My next batch of instant vanilla rum I am going to try Agave sweetener- it's less carbs and not as bad as sugar  and smoother.

----------


## Theresa

Mike, please share the recipe here.

----------


## andynap

> Mike, please share the recipe here.



Look at MotherOcean's link

----------


## MIke R

supposedly if it is to be really genuine....it needs to be made with EverClear Grain Alcohol

----------


## andynap

Take a look here- this is authentic

Limoncello

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Wow.  I always assumed that the alcohol came from fermenting the lemons themselves, not from vodka.

It's sort of like, "I've got a great recipe for rum:  1) Go buy a good bottle of rum.  2)  Pour into a glass.  3)  Drink.

----------


## Petri

"We have so many lemons, what could we do with them?"
"Let's put them in vodka"

"Could we make vodka from potatoes?"
"Sure we can"

"Could we make vodka from rise?"
"Sure we can"

"Could we make alcohol from the remains of grapes?"
"Sure we can, let's call it grappa!"

.. human kind is pretty creative when it comes to alcohol ;-)  

Go back a few hundred years in history and the alcohol thing was pretty "interesting" around Europe.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Right!  That's what I was thinking happened.....they were up to their ears in lemons so they turned them into alcohol.  I didn't realize that they already had the alcohol and they were just using the lemons for flavoring.

----------


## bto

andy, i'd be interested in how that turns out...i use agave nectar to sweeten tea and oatmeal but that's the extent of my use so far...be sure to report back on it.....bev

----------


## andynap

Hey Bev- I use it on my Greek yogurt. I will be making a fast batch this weekend. If Phyllis likes it, I will use it thereafter. It's not as sweet as sugar and much smoother.

----------


## bto

Yes, I like the taste and I love the Greek yogurt named Fage...especially the little individual servings that have the fruit on the side, yum.  Tried that one?

----------


## andynap

I only buy Fage but the fruit is too high in sugar so I buy the plain and use the agave- or reduced sugar Raspberry Preserves- Trader Joes has a nice Organic selection.

----------


## bto

good plan...i've done it that way too....the ones with fruit I have for dessert now and again...tastes like ice cream (at least that's what I keep telling myself).

----------


## CREGGERS

I've been making Limoncello for years and it's definitely made with Vodka. Very simple to make.

----------

